# Logging on Problems? Any1 else?



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Tried to log on just now and had to keep refreshing the webpage as kept returning error messages such as:

"PHP Access Server Violation"

and other random messages.

Has anyone else had this problem?

When it did load eventually it looked liked I was running safe mode WIndows? Didnt happen with other webpages?! Just thought I would highlight

Thanks [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No Problems here. Been on & off all evening with no need to log on. Do you use any programmes that remove cookies etc. UltraWincleaner, CCleaner etc.
H.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

No I use Mozilla Firefox as my browser but no other cleaning programmes.

Must be my incompetence.

:lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Jae has done a couple of upgrades on the site over the last week, it could be you were trying to log in at the same time as he was doing something which would cause that sort of error for you.

See if it happens any more from now.


----------

